# Bramham Ambulance Station



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

Visited with Matty208 and had an awesome time.

Background:

Bramham Ambulance station was built in 1947 by West Riding City Council and was to be home of the North Yorkshire Ambulance Service. It was closed in 2008 and moved to Wetherby due to cut backs in the NHS which would make ambulance units more centralised but with better facilities.

Photos:























































































More photos on my flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624487979048/

As you can see from these photos the place has really been trashed by the local chav population. We even saw a couple of the little buggers doing it whilst we were there. Still some great photo opportunities so take a look:


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 13, 2010)

BrimstoneWarrior said:


> As you can see from these photos...



You neglected to post any photos, poor show.

M


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

click the link. Couldnt work flickr to put the photos on the forum so just put the link in to my flickr. Is the link not showing/working?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't want to click the link. You should figure out how to post pictures, I'm sure it's in the FAQ section.

M


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

Finally got the links working. Cheers for pointing that out. It appears flickr doesnt work in forums so photobucket saved the day.


----------



## Matty208 (Jul 14, 2010)

Some good snaps there UW! I love that last one. 



ThenewMendoza said:


> I don't want to click the link. You should figure out how to post pictures, I'm sure it's in the FAQ section.
> 
> M



Be easy mate, it's the lads first post  we alll know how frustrating uploading photos can be when you're new. 

Good effort UW!


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow thats really been opened up it was nailed up tight the other week.


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 15, 2010)

BrimstoneWarrior said:


> It appears flickr doesnt work in forums so photobucket saved the day.



It should do-a large percentage of people posting on this & other forums use Flickr???

Interesting seeing in here & as Mexico says it's been fairly well locked up recently-now it looks fooked! Good start to your urbex career!


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior (Jul 16, 2010)

cheers buddy. I really enjoy the urbexing. What I dont enjoy is the 4 hours waiting for pics to upload to photobucket or flickr. lol.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jul 31, 2010)

BrimstoneWarrior said:


> cheers buddy. I really enjoy the urbexing. What I dont enjoy is the 4 hours waiting for pics to upload to photobucket or flickr. lol.


nice one. the last time i went to bramham i thought this place was operational. goes to show what i know eh! will have to check it out.


----------



## Potter (Aug 6, 2010)

Effing chavs! 

Nice that it has some original artifacts. The turntable from a midi system is a tad random.


----------

